# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  3 Month HGH Stats

## ww-ford

I'm just finishing up my 3rd month of HGH. I've been using 6 IU/day split into 2 doses. I have seen some good results, both in muscle gain, and fat loss, as well as tightening of some skin. I've experienced absolutely no side-effects during the 3 months and was wondering (again) if I should bump my dosage up at all? I've religiously taken 6 IU a day (Sunday's Off). No tingles, no numbness, no hypoglycemia. No sides at all.


Here are records of my body composition changes during my first 3 months. All the body fat tests were done via underwater weighing at the state university where I live.

5/18/08

Weight: 171
Body Fat %: 16.5
Lean Mass: 142.9
Fat Mass: 28.1

6/5/08

Weight: 179
Body Fat %: 15.6
Lean Mass: 151.1
Fat Mass: 27.9

7/8/08

Weight: 186
Body Fat %: 15.6
Lean Mass: 157.1
Fat Mass: 28.9

8/16/08

Weight 189
Body Fat %: 14.7
Lean Mass: 161.2
Fat Mass: 27.9


Total Weight Gain: 18 lbs
Total Body Fat # Loss: 1.8
Total Lean Mass Gain: 18.3
Total Fat Mass Loss: .2-.3


All of my numbers were directly on course with my eating habits. When I was up over 3,500-4,500 calories a day, I managed to gain some fat weight while on HGH. When I dropped the calories back into the 2,500-3,000 range I was able to still add 4 lbs of muscle mass in the last month, while also losing 1 lb of body fat during that time.

After my intitial burst of "lean mass" gain, I averaged just over 4lbs of lean mass each month. I'm definitely going to continuing another 3 month's worth of HGH and hope that I can maintain the 4lbs/month average as I'd be very pleased.

I have my before/after pictures that I will be sharing as soon as the photographer sends them over as well.


Dub

----------


## PT

you should try throwing a cycle or at least some test in there for a while.

----------


## JaredLean

Nice post - We need more results from only GH. (Although I understand test is maximized when on GH)

----------


## celticd

some very intresting numbers there
are u using a generic or human grade form of hgh
id be blown away if u were hitting generics only
thanks

----------


## "Maximus"

At JaredL,

Stats, very similar to ww, almost 3 months on human grade somatropin gH - 5 on/2 off. The first two weeks I began taking gH, I did it every day than switched to 5/2. Only difference has been that I've kept my dosage at 3IUs 5/2.


7/01/08-Start

Weight: 171
Body Fat %: 13.7
Lean Mass: 147.6
Fat Mass: 23.4

8/1/08

Weight: 169.2
Body Fat %: 11.3
Lean Mass: 150.1
Fat Mass: 19.12

8/23/08

Weight: 177
Body Fat %: 10.2
Lean Mass: 158.9
Fat Mass: 18.1


(Start stats)
Total Weight: 171
Body Fat: 13.7
Lean Mass: 147.6
Fat mass: 23.4

(Today's stats)
Total Weight Gain: 6
Total Body Fat Loss: -3.5
Total Lean Mass Gain: 11.3
Fat Mass: -5.3

(Average in 2+ months gH)
1.4
-1.96
4.6
-3.19

Did this on excel because I was screwing the numbers up.

Diet has been an issue w/me, as I was not disciplined enough at the beginning... in fact, I lost some muscle mass at the beginning but w/my eating habits now in check, most of my gains are quality lean mass.

----
ww, great progress mate!

----------


## devster30

I am on same protocol as Max, except started 2 weeks later. So granted it is still early. 160lbs and 13% bodyfat at start. Just about same weight now and dont know bodyfat. My wife says I look leaner. I look a little more tone. Would like to put on some more LBM.(Been reading alot in diet section) Only GH (Humatrope)and T3,wish I could do more but this is my only option for now. Would like to see WW results, hopefully it will just take a little longer.
Have you guys seen strength gains?
I have on some days, but overall not sure yet.
How are you measuring your lbm and body fat so frequently? What r u using?

----------


## "Maximus"

> I am on same protocol as Max, except started 2 weeks later. So granted it is still early. 160lbs and 13% bodyfat at start. Just about same weight now and dont know bodyfat. My wife says I look leaner. I look a little more tone. Would like to put on some more LBM.(Been reading alot in diet section) Only GH (Humatrope)and T3,wish I could do more but this is my only option for now. Would like to see WW results, hopefully it will just take a little longer.
> Have you guys seen strength gains?
> I have on some days, but overall not sure yet.
> How are you measuring your lbm and body fat so frequently? What r u using?


If you have a gym membership, just schedule a 'body composition analisys'... that's all. At my gym it's done free of charge, once per month. I've herd of some facilities charging a fee; just get acquainted with the person who does this at your gym and you might get the fees waived. Once they do the body analisys, they give you a report explaining the BF%, TBM, TLM, and FBM etc.

In regards strength gains, I haven't noticed much of it. Again, I'm on 3IUs so I'm not expecting to get the same speed gain in strength as someone on AAS. However the fat loss starts working almost immediately, as long as your diet is clean enough.

----------


## devster30

I don't think my gym is as technologicaly advanced as yours,lol..but I'll find out when I go back to my doctor.
Are you injecting in stomach area?
Have you noticed any spot fat loss in the area? WW,how about u?
How about sides? I have the tingly hands and feet and good sleep.
Any overall feeling of well being or any increase in libido...I havent noticed any real increase....yet. I am also on 3iu, Max r u splitting the dose?
WW keep us posted on your gains!

----------


## "Maximus"

> I don't think my gym is as technologicaly advanced as yours,lol..but I'll find out when I go back to my doctor.
> Are you injecting in stomach area?
> Have you noticed any spot fat loss in the area? WW,how about u?
> How about sides? I have the tingly hands and feet and good sleep.
> Any overall feeling of well being or any increase in libido...I havent noticed any real increase....yet. I am also on 3iu, Max r u splitting the dose?
> WW keep us posted on your gains!


dev, just ask anyone at the gym if they do body fat analysis or similar body composition tests... it's becoming the norm pretty much in most health clubs and gyms nowadays.

I'm injecting on the stomach and love handle areas. I love injecting in the love handle area btw, I don't know why lol... no, there's no such thing as spot injection fat loss. But I've been injecting on my love handles since they were the most fat rich areas I had; not anymore, but I'm still injecting there. I rotate them everyday -just my opinion.

In terms of good sides/gains, I have noticed: libido increase -horny as a wild horse lol- (so I suggest you get your girl on birth pills or that you use protection); I would say that gH, for the most part of erectile dysfuntion, it's like a Viagra cream of the cream... again, these are my opinions; there's much more to ED than just libido issues. But in our case, young healthy guys, gH is gonna make us look like those porn stars on TV and keep our woman very happy. If you get the gf on gH too, like mine's is, you're in for a hell of a ride  :7up: . In such case just eat, rest, 5x ****, wko out, eat again, rest as much as you can, and hit it again 3x at night -I'm not exagerating-  :LOL: .

In addition, I've experienced skin tightening; memory retension; I don't get as tired as before (assuming I sleep on an average of 6hrs+/night); I feel more alert; energetic at the gym (not stronger; well a bit); etc.

In terms of sides, I'm over with the numbness I used to get. However, I do still experience the mild sore on my extremeties and joints like on my shoulders and knees. That's how I know my gH is working. I've gotten more vascular and I love my girl when she starts caressing my arms, chest, and back and giving me compliments on how muscular I've gotten.

Overall, depending on the gH grades, you'll start noticing the effects sooner than others. But for certain, it will work; just be patient about it and keep using it properly.

Since I'm doing just 3IUs I have no need to split my injections; I just shoot it all at once in the morning, right after I wake up and before getting a shower.

----------


## JaredLean

Good shit Maximus

----------


## "Maximus"

Yeap... gH rocks man! Unfortunately, I couldn't have done this sooner bro... but oh well. After my 3rd month on gH, I'm running a Test Prop/Tren /Mast cycle.... I'm really looking to see what my transformation is going to look. I can't wait man.

----------


## ww-ford

I'm using Nutropin from Genetech. Definitely not generic.

I've seen some great fat-loss around my love handles. I used to weigh around 290 lbs, so I had so unproportional fat left over around my stomach/love handles. I have many pictures I will be posting after I finish a couple more months. I'm 3 months in, and I have 2 months worth left. I will probably get the 3rd month and finish a 6 month cycle. The pictures will speak for themselves. Both myself and many people I've had look at me after being on for 3 months agree that my love handle and abdomen area have decreased dramatically in total fat.

Overall, I absolutely love HGH. Whether it's been an expensive placebo to take it to the next level, or whether it's really doing what it's claimed to do, I have made great progress in 3 months and am literally in some of the best shape of my life. I look great, I feel great. I would have changed anything I did, except for get on GH earlier.

Again, I stick around 6 IU/day broke into 2 doses. 6 days on, 1 day off.

----------


## mx3

> I'm just finishing up my 3rd month of HGH. I've been using 6 IU/day split into 2 doses. I have seen some good results, both in muscle gain, and fat loss, as well as tightening of some skin. I've experienced absolutely no side-effects during the 3 months and was wondering (again) if I should bump my dosage up at all? I've religiously taken 6 IU a day (Sunday's Off). No tingles, no numbness, no hypoglycemia. No sides at all.
> 
> 
> Here are records of my body composition changes during my first 3 months. All the body fat tests were done via underwater weighing at the state university where I live.
> 
> 5/18/08
> 
> Weight: 171
> Body Fat %: 16.5
> ...


did you start your gh cycle at 6iu ed or did ramp up.

----------


## Ffm

Awesome I can't wait to start

----------


## lovbyts

> Awesome I can't wait to start



WE are all excited for you, especially the guy who started this thread 4 years ago.  :Chairshot: 
I'm sure all the Chinese manufactures/resellers selling fake HGH are also excited for you.
Now try doing some research without replying to post that are years old and read some more relevant that explain 95% of the HGH you find is fake unless you are getting from the manufactures (90% of them are fake also) or a local pharmacy via RX.

Good luck.

----------


## boxin23

Wow..funny

----------


## alex18

New member #FAIL

----------

